# Slatwall cutter Feeds and speeds



## KCW (Apr 23, 2012)

It has been a while since I have had to set up a Slatwall cutter and not on this particular CNC. Does anyone have any info on the proper Feed rates and rpms for a slatwall cutter for mdf?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi KC

Did you ever get your feed rates for slot wall cutters figured out
I m having difficulties bit got hot and broke and I was premilling with a 3/8 bit
I was told to speed it up but its already going at as high as I run 2 flute compression 1/2"
Any help would be great

my email is [email protected] if its easier


Thanks


----------



## salce (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi KC, hope you have settled it. The proper Feed rates and rpms for a slatwall cutter for mdf also depends on the spindle power, take a 6KW Italy HSD air cooled spindle for example, you can set the feed rates at 10 meters/min, rpm at 18000.


----------

